# 400 watt fog chilled Vs 1000 Watt fog chilled



## Mortarlover123 (Oct 4, 2009)

The difference between those two fog machines chilled... looks like the 400 watt had a little trouble getting though those curves, 1000 watt did great


----------



## scarymovie (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks for the info I want to try different kinds of fog machines for my haunt!


----------

